# Need some help and info



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok guys so I've bid on smaller lots before and have no problem figuring them out, now saying that I've been invited to bid on a large shopping center, I'm trying to see how everyone figured out salt usage for paved areas and calcium for walkways. Center is roughly 3tenths of a mile wide by close to 5 tenths long, just need some help. Thanks


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Doesn't matter how big or small the site is...you begin your forecast of material usage based on square footage.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's what I've been told, would it be wrong to ask the property manager if they have the square footage for the site?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes. 

That is part of your due diligence.

Even if they tell you what it is, I wouldn't trust what they tell you.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Google earth measure it out


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1810601 said:


> Google earth measure it out


Better yet go buy a wheel and measure it yourself. Google Earth isn't always accurate.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

peteo1;1810638 said:


> Better yet go buy a wheel and measure it yourself. Google Earth isn't always accurate.


Go ilawn is. But it's expensive

Find lot size is free


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Buy the wheel once you have it all kinds of things to measure.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I have a wheel, gonna be a lot of walking!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Partner if the winter goes well you have enough machine time I look forward to walking all summer cutting lawns and such, by about mid August I start looking forward to sitting in a machine moving snow.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok so how much sq ft does a ton of salt roughly cover?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Do what the road guys do. Crack the door and stick the wheel out the door. Might want to do it when it's off hours or something to avoid strange looks.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

90plow;1811088 said:


> Do what the road guys do. Crack the door and stick the wheel out the door. Might want to do it when it's off hours or something to avoid strange looks.


This works extremely well, go on an early Saturday morning or late at night on a weeknight.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like at least a 6 yard hopper full? I am only guessing, and am watching for answers myself. May do big lots myself some day.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Also, a laser range finder might be a cool gadget to own for jobs like these?

http://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Stan...-4827839?s=golf&ie=UTF8&qid=1402758814&sr=1-1


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Why didn't I think of that! Pulled mine out of my hunting gear this morn and did some measuring, did the old road guy trlck and drove and measured at the end lol. Got all the measurements now just have a get a rough square footage for the center. What's a general rule of thumb for bulk salt usage?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok so I roughly got 1.3 million square feet of paved surfaces so far I'll add it all up again to double check. Didn't add up walkways yet


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

www.findlotsize.com


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Did the math and have roughly 30 acres of paved parking area just need to try to figure out salt, I've seen anywhere from 6-800lbs per acre and figuring around 10 tons to salt everything once, any info would be great


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

JEEEEZUSS, 30 acres of paved plowing? You better buy 10 new cutting edges now!
What do you plan on using to move the snizzle? Sounds like a job for two 8611 blizzards and two 950 sized cat wheel loaders with 20' box pushers!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SalNazzaro;1811770 said:


> Did the math and have roughly 30 acres of paved parking area just need to try to figure out salt, I've seen anywhere from 6-800lbs per acre and figuring around 10 tons to salt everything once, any info would be great


That seems close. We used about that on a similar sized lot.

We also did before storm, when the sun went down, and again when we were done.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's what I'm going off of 6-800lbs an acre and allowing for a presalt during storm salt (if needed) and after the storm of course and added a few just salt occurences 

So far my list for equipment is three trucks, 4 skids w 8' boxes, and a backhoe or two w push boxes


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Another thing I've wondered is what the rate for machines and trucks are, I know you can pay trucks and skids 75/hr but what do you charge for them if your paying them that?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SalNazzaro;1812188 said:


> Another thing I've wondered is what the rate for machines and trucks are, I know you can pay trucks and skids 75/hr but what do you charge for them if your paying them that?


You're area varies

We charge

35 laborers

100 trucks

125 skids

200+ for loaders

We pay between 65-85 for trucks. 95 for skids. 150 for the loaders. But they are 924s


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info, our way here we get 75-85/ hr for a truck or skid and 100/hr for a backhoe, I know the rubber tire loaders at work are a 200/hr piece or something close to that


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

SalNazzaro;1811065 said:


> Ok so how much sq ft does a ton of salt roughly cover?


750-800 lbs per acre. An acre is 43,560 sqft


----------

